# "New Posts" problem



## Redwood_Lenny (Jan 24, 2007)

I keep getting this msg when I click the "New Posts" link.

*There seems to have been a problem with the Sax on the Web Forum database.*
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
We apologise for any inconvenience

Thanks,
RL


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I've been getting that same message.


----------



## Swampcabbage (Feb 5, 2007)

Likewise.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

I haven't been getting that error, but it's been very sluggish to bring up the posting box. And I've only posted 4 times, today.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Been getting that message before, but it usually lasted only a few minutes. Been quite a while so far today.


----------



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

Redwood_Lenny said:


> I keep getting this msg when I click the "New Posts" link.
> 
> *There seems to have been a problem with the Sax on the Web Forum database.*
> Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Rowka (Jun 16, 2006)

I get the same when I try to open the _Latest Active Forum Treads_ link from the splash page.


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

Ditto as everyone else!


----------



## Agent27 (Mar 30, 2003)

The "new posts" button is crucial to this forum. There are just too damned many sub-forums here. It makes it really hard to find all the new posts without the button.


----------



## Rowka (Jun 16, 2006)

I think it's a problem with the search database. The "New Posts" is, after all, just a special-case search.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Funny, when I click on the link to send an email to the technical staff, I get up a new email draft page with no recipient.


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Data base problem? "Garbage in, garbage out." Our posts must have been too frivolous lately...or in some cases, inaccurate. :twisted:


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

retread said:


> Data base problem? "Garbage in, garbage out." Our posts must have been too frivolous lately...or in some cases, inaccurate. :twisted:


Could you remove the lacquer and use a metal mouthpiece so I can understand your post?

(somebody get this thing fixed - please)


----------



## Seasax (Mar 16, 2007)

haha Carl, making us laugh in such a bleak and desperate time.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

...and me approaching 5000 posts.

Same problem with the 'Today's post' button, and the search function.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

same problem for me also. No new post and I can't click on todays posts either without getting the error box.


----------



## mlscnr (Sep 24, 2007)

It happens with anything related to the search function.

So get your horns out and go practice!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

mlscnr said:


> It happens with anything related to the search function.
> 
> So get your horns out and go practice!


I can't. I'm at work.


----------



## daigle65 (Sep 17, 2007)

Same here.
It's been like this since this morning.


----------



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

daigle65 said:


> Same here.
> It's been like this since this morning.


Ditto


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Same here. We are all in this pickle barrel together. The Vbulletin support team is apparently working to get this fixed. Hang tight.


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

Same here. But at least this thread is getting a lot of attention from the staff  (Sorry staff, I couldn't help myself)

[Edit] In light of SaxIsMyAxe's simultaneous post I hereby withdraw my snide remark.


----------



## jmm1713 (Apr 29, 2007)

glad to know it's not only me having this problem .


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm having SOTW withdrawals already. _Help!_


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Harri applied a backup of the system and New Posts appear to be back in business. 

Thanks Harri!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Good Show!


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm healed! 

Praise be...


----------



## Seasax (Mar 16, 2007)

wheyyy!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*The problem found and fixed*



SAXISMYAXE said:


> Harri applied a backup of the system and New Posts appear to be back in business.
> 
> Thanks Harri!


The Search table had few misguided pointers which caused the problem.

Now when the current forum data is backed up I will attempt to optimize it.


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

Better "misguided pointers" in the search table than in the posts!  

Thanks Harri.


----------



## Swingtone (Mar 27, 2006)

So does this thread confirm who the worst SOTW "addicts" are? I mean, I know you need your daily fix, but just walk around the block a couple times and get some fresh air for a change! 

Though seeing you all in withdrawal is pretty amusing.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Swingtone said:


> So does this thread confirm who the worst SOTW "addicts" are? I mean, I know you need your daily fix, but just walk around the block a couple times and get some fresh air for a change!
> 
> Though seeing you all in withdrawal is pretty amusing.


While I advocate using one's free time to practice/perform rather than hunkering down over the PC keyboard to live the music scene vicariously,
I can't help but notice that, at nearly a 1000 post in a year's time, you haven't been a stranger to the forums either Mr. Swingtone.


----------



## Swingtone (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'm getting up there, aren't I? Time for the 12-step program?

Well, maybe I should just go cold turkey. After just "winning" the last "tenor shootout," at least I could exit on a high note....


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

This thread is a bit like one of the lifeboats from the Titanic. Most of you are competing for the Kate Winslett role but Swingtone is more of a tragic Leonardo diCaprio. "IMHO". :twisted:


----------

